# ** taps mic 🎤 ** Hello?



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

Well I was Covid crazy and bored to death so thought I’d check in at the old stomping ground, lol.

Pretty deserted here. 🦗

I guess a lot changes over the years, heck I practically lived on here in 2006-2007.

I am sadly tankless at this time. Had several health issues and they were just to much to manage. Honestly after losing my Geryi to a failed seal, that was it for me. Sold off the remaining tanks and fish and didn’t look back. Funny how you can become so attached to a single fish.

Still have the boxers though. They keep me busy!

Not sure who is going to see this but thought I’d say hey. I’m actually surprised the forum is still running. Who’s managing it anyways? And where did PKeepers go? Never joined it but can’t seem to find it now.

Looks like the hobby is dying which is a shame. I really enjoyed my fish and this forum and most of its members. Some great times were had 

Keep well and safe everyone!
Maybe it’s time to set up a new tank


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad you are still around. I don't think the hobby is dying though, because more people are working from home and wanting new pets.


----------



## LdnErin (Dec 14, 2021)

My thought exactly........ this hobby and any other pet related hobbies are booming........ don't know why there isn't much activity tho... but then I think in all the new social platforms and it might be because of that.

I'm sorry to here about your Geryi..... I read about more about it in other forum/channels xD and what a coincidence that I found it here too.

Wish you the best!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Forums have died since Facebook. But most of them aren't worth the time. Xenon ran a tight ship here back in the day. I spoke to him just before he sold it and knew it would never be the same


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

Ægir said:


> Welcome back!


Holy shit! You’re still kicking around the forum. Hope you are well


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Formerly_KSLS said:


> Holy shit! You’re still kicking around the forum. Hope you are well


I am doing alright all things considered, hope you are too! Never really left... Figured I would go down with the ghost ship, hope it stayed an archive, or OGs stopped in once and a while.

Was briefly active on Keepers to keep in touch, before being banned mysteriously.


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

I think forums will pick up, once newcomers learn they cannot search facebook like they can forum.s


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

SantaMonica said:


> I think forums will pick up, once newcomers learn they cannot search facebook like they can forum.s



That would fantastic. However, I don't see forums being as active as they once had been. I used to spend every night of my college life on this and a select other forum's with material left to be read.


----------



## LdnErin (Dec 14, 2021)

TheTyeMan said:


> Forums have died since Facebook. But most of them aren't worth the time. Xenon ran a tight ship here back in the day. I spoke to him just before he sold it and knew it would never be the same


Yeh, Facebook and other major social media. And yeah, many forums are not that necessary nowadays, I guess it depends on the focus of the forum, I read this article (Are Internet Forums Dead?) science tutor and it's got a good point saying that a forum should be maintained only if it's really needed. Back in the day many forums existed and were "needed" cuz big major social networks were not around, and now their presence set the bar high for the "needed" factor.

Anyways, happy easter everyone


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

I find that more serious or experienced hobbyists prefer forums.


----------

